# Hallo! "Newbie" from Norfolk, Virginia here.



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Tobiias.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome To AT. 
There is some great reading here on AT to give you an idea what to do.
But you really should maake the trip to a pro shop, where you can get some introduction on shooting.
As well as draw length, poundage and correct set up for you.


----------



## Tobiias (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, guys! I didn't expect to actually get any replies here.

@Bear: I'm interested in shooting for sport/competition, rather than hunting. Do you think someone at a shop would actually take the time to speak with me about it? At large chain stores employees never seem to know very much about any specific thing, and they always seem rushed. Which is why I didn't think going to a store that only sells items would help a beginner like me.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Check out Wilcox Archery in Newport News, VA. Ask for Tom.


----------



## jmm83164 (Sep 29, 2008)

Check out Doans archery In Chesapeke good guy Martin dealer gives lessons. I get him to do all my work. His Number is 757-676-8373.
PM me and Ill give you my number and do anything I can to help you.
Mike


----------



## Tobiias (Jun 8, 2012)

@Stroke: Newport News is a bit far, but I'll definitely check it out! Thanks!

@Mike: Doan's Archery is still around? I wasn't sure if they were still in business. Chesapeake is a lot closer, and we go there often.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

The large chain stores no so so much.
A indivisually owned archery shop would be best :thumbs_up
They will take the time to show you what you need and how to use it correctly.
I don't know of any large chain stores that will take that extra step! As of yet anyway.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Wilcox is like 30 mins from DT Norfolk. Its the most well run archery shops that I know of in VA. If you ask anyone, in the area that knows archery - they will know Wilcox. You could also come out to Kingsboro Bowmen archery club in Suffolk and learn. We have a shoot this month, June 24th and see how we do it and learn from the members.

Good luck!



Tobiias said:


> @Stroke: Newport News is a bit far, but I'll definitely check it out! Thanks!
> 
> @Mike: Doan's Archery is still around? I wasn't sure if they were still in business. Chesapeake is a lot closer, and we go there often.


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

welcome fellow Virginian


----------



## Tobiias (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the words of welcome, everyone. And thank you for the advice as well, Bear. c:

I didn't expect there to be even a handful of Virginians nearby. I'm glad I was proven wrong.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

